# I just need to vent



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I hate f-ing UTI's!!! I've had at least four in 2012 and I am so sick and tired of them! I've tried everything the doctors have said to try; I urinate after sex every single time, I drink at least two liters of water every day, I take cranberry supplements, I don't use things like bath salts or bath oils...I've been to the doctors four times. They said the tests all came back negative for UTI's. 

The day before Christmas Eve I had the symptoms of another, so I went to the doctors. Again, they said the test was negative for UTI bacteria. Then, on Christmas Eve, they called me back at ten at night to tell me that the cultured urine sample actually did prove positive for a UTI, and I had to go in early on Christmas day to get the right antibiotic. 

I am at the point where I am paranoid about UTI's. I feel better, having finished my antibiotic, so I'm just hoping that that will take care of it. But I am so tired of dealing with these. 

Anyway, thanks. I had to get that off my chest.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Eat yogurt every day.

That helps me a TON.


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

How's your health overall in everything else? Do you shower or bathe, i.e., which do you usually do? Bathing could lead to more reinfection versus showering.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Eat yogurt every day.
> 
> That helps me a TON.


My mom mentioned this. I didn't think it was true. I heard yogurt was great for yeast infections...I'll try this though. Yogurt is cheap.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

ankh said:


> How's your health overall in everything else? Do you shower or bathe, i.e., which do you usually do? Bathing could lead to more reinfection versus showering.


I usually shower. I'm also usually very healthy. I normally have a strong immune system, I eat healthy for the most part. I need to exercise more, but I'm not sure how relevant that is...


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

I hate them! Don't get them as often as you, but they're truly a nuisance. I've heard caffeine (a dehydrator) and carbonated soft drinks can cause them; as well as stress. 

Love the yogurt idea......might try that myself, too. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

My daughter and I used to have a lot of them. Once we got our allergies addressed, they disappeared. It turns out allergies can make you need to pee a lot, and then the pee doesn't come out all the way, and it gets infected (pee not being entirely sterile when it sits around pooling in the end of the tube.)


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't know your wardrobe, but if you often wear tight pants, and infrequently wear dresses, you might be more prone to UTI's. The Vulva needs to breathe, needs air, ventilation and if it's all constricted and can't breathe a lot, then bacteria can grow in various places within.


----------



## Azure (Oct 8, 2012)

Created2write, I feel you. I've had waaaay too many UTIs over the past 2 years. I stopped counting. 

1. Make sure you wear only cotton undies. No thongs either.

2. Take garlic supplements. Drink parsley tea (simply boil parsley.)

3. If you can, try to use condoms when you have sex. I notice that I only got infections when my H and I didn't use condoms. If not, make sure both you and your spouse wash up before you do it.
He can be the cause of your infections.

4. Keep some AZO (or the generic brand) for pain relief on you. UTI pain is terrible, you shouldn't have to deal with it while you wait to go to the Dr.

5. They now sell a UTI home test at the pharmacy. I used the strips recently and it showed up as positive. I went to the Dr and sure enough I had a UTI.


Homemaker#1, I've never heard of that. I have terrible allergies and was told I need to start allergy shots. I guess that may be a factor


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

A quick Google search provided a lot of information on this: Urinary tract infection - Penn State Hershey Medical Center


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I've only had 2 in my life , I've been pretty lucky... .but they happened within a couple months of each other... and this scared me.... like ..







.....is this going to be a recurring problem... 

In my search for the *best Cranberry pills* ...I found these...Great reviews....take a moment to read...some real sufferers who had continual UTI's & these helped them... they are Maximum Potency... 

 Nature's Plus - Ultra Cranberry 1000/Sust.Rel., 1000 mg, 60 tablets:



> "Ultra Cranberry 1000 is the highest potency, highest quality cranberry supplement ever formulated. Just one sustained release tablet supplies an unprecedented 1,000 mg of pure cranberry juice solids.
> 
> It has never been easier to receive the numerous benefits of this healthful berry. As part of its commitment to quality, Nature's Plus always uses the most current, controlled techniques to prevent the damaging effects of moisture, light and oxidation for all its products."


Sleep in no underwear too ~ this helps !


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> My daughter and I used to have a lot of them. Once we got our allergies addressed, they disappeared. It turns out allergies can make you need to pee a lot, and then the pee doesn't come out all the way, and it gets infected (pee not being entirely sterile when it sits around pooling in the end of the tube.)


This.

I had a mild sensitivity to nuts and it caused what seemed like UTIs. I was on various antibiotics for what was thought to be UTIs. Then I got treated for yeast but it wasn't that. Then when I stopped eating almonds and peanuts, I stopped having that feeling and I feel much better. OP, you should keep a food diary, log in everything you eat. You might see a pattern in the "UTI". I only discovered my food sensitivities after keeping a diligent food diary online. I can tell you a great free site for it. I'll send a PM.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> This.
> 
> I had a mild sensitivity to nuts and it caused what seemed like UTIs. I was on various antibiotics for what was thought to be UTIs. Then I got treated for yeast but it wasn't that. Then when I stopped eating almonds and peanuts, I stopped having that feeling and I feel much better. OP, you should keep a food diary, log in everything you eat. You might see a pattern in the "UTI". I only discovered my food sensitivities after keeping a diligent food diary online. I can tell you a great free site for it. I'll send a PM.


My daughter was hospitalized in emergency setting for severe bladder seizure...the staff had even called the pediatric urology surgeon in from Boston! It was so scary, we thought it might rupture, totally full and then some and she couldn't pee. I told them to give her an IV and push fluids as this generally does the trick (EXCEPT for one condition, which is rare, in which case it will cause rupture and death...but I thought surely this was not the case and she was in so much pain she couldn't even stand up!)

Anyhow, once you have a UTI, cranberry juice (pure no sugar) or even lemon juice or lime juice (as concentrated as you can get it) with loads and loads of fluids...what it will do is force the bacteria away from the bladder walls, kill it with acidity and FLUSH forcefully when you pee. Dribbling in pain will cause...more dribbling in pain..if you feel that unnerving urge to pee pee pee the solution is not to drink less but to drink more and make the environment in your bladder as INHOSPITABLE as possible. Also, if you are in the least bit constipated, use a glycerin stick up your butt, an enema, or eat a lot of prunes...you have to get rid of pressure or constriction on your bladder (which is another cause of not emptying bladder and making it better for bad bacteria to grow in there...) if you are overweight at all, the thing is, all that extra poundage can be causing your bladder to back up, think of a straw that is getting pinched.

It's plumbing, and needs to be treated as such. Think of the drinking and acidification as the same as putting a whole bunch of vinegar and FORCEFUL flushing of your toilet or sink. Same principles apply. Also, give up white sugar. Especially in coffee or tea. At the same time, you can sweeten slightly any lemon or cranberry straight up otherwise you drink, with real honey. It can act as an antibacterial, despite being sweet.

No need to go to doctor unless you have back pain and are running a fever...you DEFINITELY want to avoid a kidney infection, they can only stand so many before they go kaput. Kidney infection is really, really, really dangerous. I used to do Medicare assessments for hospitals, and kidney infections are just really bad news. They kill, so it's best to get on top of the bladder infections while you're young.

For us, it was a case of allergens. But there can be so many causes.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> This.
> 
> I had a mild sensitivity to nuts and it caused what seemed like UTIs. I was on various antibiotics for what was thought to be UTIs. Then I got treated for yeast but it wasn't that. Then when I stopped eating almonds and peanuts, I stopped having that feeling and I feel much better. OP, you should keep a food diary, log in everything you eat. You might see a pattern in the "UTI". I only discovered my food sensitivities after keeping a diligent food diary online. I can tell you a great free site for it. I'll send a PM.


And, my allergies almost killed me. Not from bladder infections, but from what they started doing to my lungs and brain when they got tired of my skin and my bladder and my stomach and intestines. (Mucosal cells, anywhere you have mucosal cells, such as lining of bladder...allergies wreak havoc.)


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

I get reoccurring UTI's. They are horrible. I've been to the regular Doctor, a Urologist and the Gynecologist. They've really gotten bad the past year. What correlates with my UTI's is lots of sex. My husband an I have reconnected and started making our marriage a priority. With this we've been having sex 3 - 6 times a week.

The Doctor gave me antibiotics to take. I have to take just one after sex. Sex can sometimes push your own bacteria up. I was told to drink a lot of water during the day. Urinate before and after sex. Don't hold it in. If you have to go find a place. I also take Cystex concentrated cranberry supplement. You drink just one tablespoon of it a day. It's the equivalent of drinking 8 glasses of cranberry juice. No thongs, which sucks. I hate panty lines. And no baths, showers only.

I hate having to do all of that. I dislike having to take an antibiotic after sex. If I did it every time I'd be on antibiotics constantly so I only do that every once in a while. Just make sure you drink a lot of water to flush your system. Your urine should be light yellow to clear (If not on vitamins or Azo). If its to dark you probably are not drinking enough. The Cystex really helped me. Good Luck


----------



## itsmesteveb72 (Dec 27, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> I hate f-ing UTI's!!! I've had at least four in 2012 and I am so sick and tired of them! I've tried everything the doctors have said to try; I urinate after sex every single time, I drink at least two liters of water every day, I take cranberry supplements, I don't use things like bath salts or bath oils...I've been to the doctors four times. They said the tests all came back negative for UTI's.
> 
> The day before Christmas Eve I had the symptoms of another, so I went to the doctors. Again, they said the test was negative for UTI bacteria. Then, on Christmas Eve, they called me back at ten at night to tell me that the cultured urine sample actually did prove positive for a UTI, and I had to go in early on Christmas day to get the right antibiotic.
> 
> ...


Here is a question... Sorry to be blunt. Do you go anal to vaginal intercourse? That can cause it.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

heavensangel said:


> I hate them! Don't get them as often as you, but they're truly a nuisance. I've heard caffeine (a dehydrator) and carbonated soft drinks can cause them; as well as stress.
> 
> Love the yogurt idea......might try that myself, too. Hope you feel better soon!


I don't drink soda ever. I drink coffee sometimes(rarely). I love tea, but most of what I drink is decaf. 

Thanks.  I like the yogurt idea too.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

No, we don't do anal at all. So that's not it. And not too harsh of a question, either. It makes sense. 

Thanks for all the great advice. I'm not allergic to any kinds of food, so I highly doubt that's it. I usually shower, but I guess I need to stop taking baths altogether.  I love baths. I urinate after sex every single time, but I guess need to be more vigilant about how clean we are. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## itsmesteveb72 (Dec 27, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> No, we don't do anal at all. So that's not it. And not too harsh of a question, either. It makes sense.
> 
> Thanks for all the great advice. I'm not allergic to any kinds of food, so I highly doubt that's it. I usually shower, but I guess I need to stop taking baths altogether.  I love baths. I urinate after sex every single time, but I guess need to be more vigilant about how clean we are.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


I know way to much as a man, but douching can take away good bacteria too and cause you to get UTI also.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't douche. 

I'm taking Nature's Bounty rapid release cranberry capsules. They have like, 1400mg of cranberry in each capsule. So far things have been normal.


----------

